

Internal Strife at Wikileaks - Mod_daniel
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0%2C1518%2C719561%2C00.html#ref=rss

======
biafra
Wikileaks answer:

"Spiegel report Schmitt resigned which is misleading. Schmitt was suspended a
month ago."

<https://twitter.com/wikileaks/statuses/25487043751>

------
bustamove
A move for covering his back perhaps. Assange might face serious crime
convictions. Quotes like "I tried again and again to push for that, but Julian
Assange reacted to any criticism with the allegation that I was disobedient to
him and unloyal to the project." make me think that he is trying to refuse any
responsibility for what happened.

